# Southport and Ainsdale gc



## hovis (Jun 7, 2018)

how is this place not as popular as the surrounding courses?  just returned and was very impressed by everything the course has to offer.  

fantastic course,  club house and facilities and well worth a visit if anyone is in the area.  the golf pro was a moody git but i wasn't there first a. lesson.


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 8, 2018)

hovis said:



			how is this place not as popular as the surrounding courses?  just returned and was very impressed by everything the course has to offer.  

fantastic course,  club house and facilities and well worth a visit if anyone is in the area.  the golf pro was a moody git but i wasn't there first a. lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I thought of the place. Birkdale aside Iâ€™d have it slightly behind Formby as my favourites in the area.

Hillside has a handful of more visually attractive holes but what I donâ€™t like about it is most of the fairways are pretty flat despite the large surrounding dunes.
For me..as a golf course S&A has far more character, more variety and is a more enjoyable and interesting test, being really picky the only issue I can see holding it back is the holes close to the surrounding side roads on the back 9, theyâ€™re no more prominent than whatâ€™s visible at Royal Lytham though.

Top course that deserves more attention no doubt.


----------



## Junior (Jun 8, 2018)

hovis said:



			how is this place not as popular as the surrounding courses?  just returned and was very impressed by everything the course has to offer.  

fantastic course,  club house and facilities and well worth a visit if anyone is in the area.  the golf pro was a moody git but i wasn't there first a. lesson.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with everything you say.  Given the choice (not that i have one) I'd prefer to be a member there rather than its illustrious neighbor.


----------



## bluewolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Junior said:



			Agree with everything you say.  Given the choice (not that i have one) I'd prefer to be a member there rather than its illustrious neighbor.
		
Click to expand...

That's been my opinion for a while. S&A just seems more fun to play. 

It may be that it's a "local" thing. S&A is almost a "hidden gem". We all know for its quality by locals, but overlooked by those further afield.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 8, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			That's been my opinion for a while. S&A just seems more fun to play. 

It may be that it's a "local" thing. S&A is almost a "hidden gem". We all know for its quality by locals, but overlooked by those further afield.
		
Click to expand...

Not really Danny, S&A is just the worst of a selection of extremely good courses. I absolutely loved it despite not getting a smile out of the pro either


----------

